# Contrôle de graphes en ObjC sous XCode



## boulifb (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un contrôle permettant de faire des graphes en tous genres simple à utiliser dans le style de ZedGraph (contrôle C#)?

Mon but étant de tracer des courbes sous Mac OS.

Bien à vous.

Fred.


----------



## boulifb (24 Mai 2008)

trouvé:
http://developer.snowmintcs.com/frameworks/sm2dgraphview/

Fred.


----------



## Alycastre (24 Mai 2008)

Dans ton dossier "utilitaires" des applis, il y a le soft Grapher, tu as essayé ?
Mais je doute que ce soit ce que tu recherches ...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Si c'est pour faire des sorties graphiques dans un programme fabriqué soi-même, je pense qu'il est plus simple de tout développer depuis zéro.

Le code pour tracer un graphe doit prendre moins d'une cinquantaine de lignes, on cela permet vraiment d'obtenir tout ce que l'on veut, exactement comme on le souhaite.


----------



## boulifb (24 Mai 2008)

@Alycastre:
Oui, j'ai essayé, c'est un truc de ce genre que je cherche, mais non, ça ne correspond pas à ce que j'ai à faire car il y a des calculs scientifiques à faire avant de trcer.

@Pa5cal:
C'est bien joli à dire, encore faut-il le faire...  

J'ai bien le contrôle ZedGraph en C# qui fait tout ce dont j'ai besoin, mais transformer ça ne ObjC... Pas de temps à perdre là dessus. Je dois rester sur l'aspect scientifique du projet.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## tatouille (24 Mai 2008)

boulifb a dit:


> @Alycastre:
> Oui, j'ai essayé, c'est un truc de ce genre que je cherche, mais non, ça ne correspond pas à ce que j'ai à faire car il y a des calculs scientifiques à faire avant de trcer.
> 
> @Pa5cal:
> ...



pour du simple plot il y a Narrative


----------



## Céroce (25 Mai 2008)

Peut-être que ceci te conviendra.


----------



## boulifb (27 Mai 2008)

Et où télécharger ce framework?

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## Céroce (28 Mai 2008)

Au bas de la page. graphtool.zip :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2008)

boulifb a dit:


> Et où télécharger ce framework?
> 
> Cordialement.
> 
> Fred.



tu dois avoir un compte et etre identifie

http://developer.snowmintcs.com/frameworks/sm2dgraphview/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/narrative


----------



## boulifb (31 Mai 2008)

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai vu.
Je me suis régistré et c'est bon.

Merci


----------

